# new to New England



## kariek (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi folks,

I just moved to the Boston area, and I'm looking to go on an overnight backpacking trip with my dog. I'm fairly new to backpacking, and this is my dog's first trip, so I'm not looking for anything too strenuous. I would like to find a trail not more than 4 hours away from Boston. Does anyone have any suggestions?

I prefer areas with remote campsites and that allow campfires, but that isn't too crucial.

Thank you!


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey kariek - 

Welcome to New England, and you can order hiking guides right on this here wonderful website - http://alpinezone.altrec.com/shop/dir/all/108/319/

Have fun - !!


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 10, 2004)

Perhaps a campground off the Kangamangus Highway in the White Mountains would be a good place to base yourself.   There are several campgrounds that are close to easy hikes for you and your dog.   Hancock and Jigger Johnson campgrounds pop immediatly to mind.   Another option is to hike the Lincoln Woods trail to the Franconia Brook Campsite and spend a night there.  The hike is three miles in but elevation gain is very slight.  Good Luck!


----------



## jwind (Aug 10, 2004)

Welcome to Bean town! Was my very first home. I spent part of my childhood groowing up on the fens. 

As for a trip for you and your dog i would rccomend Grafton notch here in Maine, Old Speck in paticular.  You can stay at Speck Pond (highest body of water in Maine) and there isa shelter/ tent platforms 3400 ft i believe. 

I just got back actually. It's a great spot! I took my dog aswell.

look here for a Trip report i posted elsewhere.---->

http://timefortuckerman.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2552


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 11, 2004)

The first question that comes to my mind is what you mean by your dog's first trip ... first hiking trip ever, or first backpack? If your buddy doesn't have any experience yet on the trails, I would hold off on summits and issues of climbing and jumping rocks. He or she may be overwhelmed with the sights and sounds of the forest and an easier trail may be better for an introduction (and control).

If that's the case, the first destination that comes to my mind is the Flat Mountain Pond Shelter via the Bennett Street end of the trail. This will make for a mellow 1300' of climb over 5 miles along an old logging railroad grade (that many people mountain bike). At the destination there's a beautiful pond for your pup to swim in (nb: there are leaches), several grassy areas for tents, a log lean-to shelter with fire ring, and a composting privy. This was the site of my first solo overnight, and it's really just a perfect little location. Pictures are worth a thousand words.

The drive will be about 2-1/2 hours. I-93 to Rte 25 to Rte 113 to Rte 113a to Bennett Street.

If your dog's ready for some summits, there are plenty of other options.


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 11, 2004)

Just occured to me - another easy hike to introduce the dog is Sawyer Pond just below Crawford Notch State Park in NH.  Sawyer Pond is a beautiful little piece of alpine water at the base of Mt. Tremont, and is an easy 1.5 mi hike in from US 302 about 3 miles west of Bartlett Center.  There's a lean-to for camping right on the shoreline (or there was 3 years ago, last time I was there).  Lots of trails all around.  Distance is probably right at 4 hours form Boston.  Get there by going over the Kancamagus Highway (NH 112) to Bear Notch Road, then go left onto US 302 for 3 miles.  The Sawyer Pond trailhead is on the left side of the highway (going north/west) just past the hard 90* righthand turn in the road.   Have fun -


----------



## pedxing (Aug 12, 2004)

If I remember right, Abington is about 1/2 hour south of Boston.  You'll probably want to start in the Southern Whites Mountains or head to Western Mass for an overnight backpack.  There are lots of restrictions on open fires.  I'd suggest using a backpacking stove.

One nice backpack I did with my dog in the Whites was Sandwich Mountain.  You can take I-93 to Rt. 49.  There is a nice loop to get there. You can go out Sandwich Mtn. trail and return via Drakes brook trail.  You can also expand the trip by heading out to Black Mountain Pond.  It would probably be about 3 hours by car each way from Abington.

Since you are south of Boston, I definitely suggest hiking in the Blue Hills - it should be good preparation for you and your dog.  Check out this page for info on the Blue Hills: http://home.earthlink.net/~ellozy/strenuous.html

For remote camping in Western MA - check out http://www.mass.gov/dem/recreate/campwild.htm


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 17, 2004)

Check on fire regulations, many places are doing away with them.  USFS website should have regulations & probably the NH Fish & Game site.  (They do the SAR work in NH)  If going to a State Park like Lafayette Place in Franconia Notch State Park their website should have info.

Greg, do you/we have links in the camping section?


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 17, 2004)

No camping section, see the link at the bottom of backpacking for the Whie Mountain Server, the site hosted by Dave Metsky.  If Dave does not have info on camping regulations, he'll eat one of my socks, or will I eat one of his???? :-? 

Also could try the AMC's site http://outdoors.org


----------



## Greg (Aug 17, 2004)

No. No camping links page, but certainly a good idea. I'll start a thread requesting good campground links.


----------



## pedxing (Aug 17, 2004)

Current backcountry rules (including camping and fires) for the White Mountains are at:

http://www.fs.fed.us/r9/white/recreation/land_above/backcountry_rules.html


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks pedexing :lol:


----------



## photohikedive (Aug 24, 2004)

*Howdy neighbor.*

I am in Pembroke, practically right next door.  In fact, if you are brave, and drink the tap water, its coming from the pond across the street from my house.  I am doing an overnight with my dog, starting just north of Franconia Notch, frim the Canon Mountain parking lot, up along the Franconia ridge.  I plan to spend the night just below the summit of Mt. Liberty.  Then follow my path back to the car.  A great local place to get you and your dog in shape for hiking in NH, is the Blue Hills.  Big Blue is my favorite.  Most people park in the lot for the Nature Center, and Ski slopes.  I prefer a trail that is out behind the hill, its more aggressive, and follows a stream that has many small beautiful falls.  Pick up a map from the info center by Houghtons Pond, and go wild exploring the trails.  There is an old observatory on top of Big Blue, that you can climb the tower and have an excellent view of Boston, as well as the surrounding counrtyside.  On clear days, you can even see some of the peaks in NH.  If you need a guide, with a knowledge of many natural localities, drop me a line, Oscar, my lab, loves to get out.


----------

